# Camargo Guarnieri



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

*CAMARGO GUARNIERI (1907-93)*






​
_After the era of Heitor Villa-Lobos, *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart Camargo Guarnieri* became the best known Brazilian composer. His music is as imbued with the same quality of "Brazilianness" (Brasilidad) as that of his predecessor,... [but] it is not as polyphonically complex.... Guarnieri is particularly noted for his art songs and dance pieces, many of which have also been successful as popular songs._

~​Guarnieri, like Villa-Lobos, composed in virtually every musical genre. Of particular interest to me were his orchestral works, particularily the six symphonies. Some critics have said that the Sixth is his best effort in the genre, so that is where I started.

But then it wasn't on YouTube, and I found the Sixth Piano Concerto instead. 






Interesting piece (which reminded me of Françaix in its brevity) - definitely held my attention.

The 20 Piano Studies are a treat. Brazilian folk-dances almost sound like Kapustin to my ears.






I liked Symphony No. 5:






There is a lot of Guarnieri on YouTube, so feel free to explore and report your findings to this thread. :tiphat:


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm listening to the 5th symphony tomorrow. I've already played the symphonies 1-4, I just can say they are very good and engaging. Those works have a strong character, which I've found quite interesting. Another excellent composer from South America for sure!


----------

